# Processing time for 309/100 partner visa



## Aussie_AJ (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi all,

Hoping someone might be able to assist with a query I have regarding the processing time for a 309/100 partner Visa (applying offshore).

My wife is a Swede applying for the Visa, and I am her sponsor. We both live in the UK. Currently, the Australian High Commission UK website states that the current processing time is between 10 - 14 months for this class of Visa. (uk.embassy.gov.au/lhlh/immi_processing_times.html]immi_processing_times)

However, the Australian Department of Immigration website states that the wait time is only 5 months for a low risk application lodged outside Australia. (border.gov.au/about/access-accountability/service-standards/family-visa-processing-times]Family visa processing times)

Does anyone on here happen to know what the current, up-to-date processing time is?


----------



## JanneKL (Jan 6, 2016)

I think the last posts in the HC in London waiting room mentioned grants after 8-9 months.



Aussie_AJ said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hoping someone might be able to assist with a query I have regarding the processing time for a 309/100 partner Visa (applying offshore).
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonanza (Oct 27, 2015)

I m applying via London and was also confused by this not least because 4 months since applying for 309 via London, the CO requested that I initiate the police check and medical. I was concerned that if it takes 14 months plus, my checks could expire, So we wrote to the CO for advice and their reply was carefully worded so that they did not clarify one or the other of these statements. They basically said the timescales given were averages over the whole of the European area and London could not be extrapolated from the service level commitments or guideline timescales given. Also they said timescales could be affected by case loads and simplicity or complexity of cases submitted. So some visas could be granted sooner and some later. Really unhelpful if you are trying to plan anything at all in your life!


----------



## Yerevanits (Jun 30, 2015)

Bonanza said:


> Really unhelpful if you are trying to plan anything at all in your life!


One of the joys of partner migration!

You can certainly find plenty of posts on this site about how uncomfortable the wait is. My wife and I are in our 9th month now and just want the visa already


----------



## Aussie_AJ (Mar 30, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. Yes, the whole process is incredibly convoluted and not at all helped by conflicting information on their own websites. 

At least with the massive increase in Visa costs recently, we can be happy knowing the service has been improved...oh, wait..


----------



## Backtoback (Feb 4, 2016)

Hi! We have just submitted ours - do you have any advice on what to include in the uploaded documents?


----------

